# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  Questionnaire about Maritime Labour Convention Impact

## George_345

Hello  everyone in this community! I am a *Shipping Student* who actually is in  love with this industry and wants to make the most of it.  In accordance  with my teachers from I.I.E.K Omiros, a Greek Institute of Professional  Training, part of the Aegean College and within the demands to retrieve  a State Certificate of Professional Education on the shipping and  Finance Sector, and therefore to pursue a BSc in Shipping Operations and  Finance, I am currently studying the *Maritime Labour Convention 2006*,  which is the fourth pillar in providing worldwide Quality Shipping  Services, constructed by International Labour Organization and  summarizing the standards that need to be met concerning Life On Board,  and working on a vessel. I have made a _close-ended  Questionnaire_,
<<*WHICH YOU CAN FIND HERE*>>,  
referring to seafarers all over the world, over 18 years old for  *primary data collection* for my research. *You have to have worked with  and without MLC2006 in force*, in order to reply. It won't take more than  3 minutes to answer and it will be very helpful!

Also discuss here what do you believe about this Convention?_

All the data taken will be used only for academical reasons and only in my research. The answers will be anonymous.
_



Thanks a lot in advance!

----------

